
Show HN: Find hidden interests in Facebook Ads targeting - wayoverthecloud
https://www.interesthound.com
======
wayoverthecloud
Hey HN, this is a weekend project I made and something I completed for the
first time and released publicly. Thanks!

~~~
petee
Hi, thanks for sharing. Show HN's are supposed to be able to be tried, is a
demo on the way?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

------
forgingahead
Nice idea in theory, but I'd recommend:

1\. A demo of how it works, with some sample data

2\. Some metrics about how using hidden interests materially changed the
efficacy of your ads

Just some thoughts. Good luck!

